# Ramshorn snails to kill Hydra?



## MaxGen (Jan 30, 2007)

Looks like I have Hydra in my shrimp tank. I have another tank with ramshorn snails. Do you think the ramshorn will eat Hydra? I guess I could remove the shrimp and treat with a copper based dewormer/antiparasitic


----------



## Mamoru (Jun 24, 2020)

Sadly, the only snails that actively eat Hydra are Spixi Snails. I’d recommend No-Planaria, but I’ve used Fenbendazole to get rid of Hydra myself. Good luck!


----------



## MaxGen (Jan 30, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I continued to research and ended up buying some Benibachi Planeria Zero from Shrimpfever. I'm on day 3 of the treatment so far. It's looking a bit better for sure.


----------

